
Show HN: Microsoft Garage, Microsofts sideprojects hub - NicoJuicy
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/garage/#garage-workbench
======
scrollaway
Did you make this? Show HN is for projects you made yourself.

~~~
NicoJuicy
No, I thought show HN was anything of projects related.. ( eg. No articles but
things you can test out )

~~~
eivarv
According to the rules [0], "Show HN is a way to share something that you've
made".

Cool site, though.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

